# massey ferguson 431 running rough



## Bruceel (Feb 5, 2012)

My massey is running rough and puts out alot of white-gray smoke a 1500rpm and aboveunless i put it under a heavy load then it seems to smooth out I have changed the fuel filter and added some diesel fuel injector cleaner anybody have any suggestions before i take to a mechanic


----------

